# New to me Greens Mower!!



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Traded scarlso2 my McLane for his John Deer. There is going to be a strong learning curve for sure as this thing is very difficult to maneuver compared to the McLane. But I think it will work well in my 4200sqft yard...

HOC at 5/8"


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Does anyone else have this problem right after they mow??


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow. Makes me want to rethink my idea of getting a large dog.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Does anyone else have this problem right after they mow??


Hey, look at it this way: at least it's not in the house, right? :laugh: I have 2 dogs that drop bombs like that in my back yard, and my daughter gives me crap about cleaning it up (pun intended).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats on the new mower :thumbup:



Txmx583 said:


> Does anyone else have this problem right after they mow??


I have a 100 lb German Shepard and he too leaves bombs like that but that's what I have kids for!! Good thing about cutting it short is that it just sits on top and is easy to pick up. I/my kid uses one of these One Piece Pooper Scooper


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations on the Mower! Sorry about the Crap...


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Congratulations on the Mower! Sorry about the Crap...


Haha thanks, it goes with the territory!! This greens mower is waaaaaaay different then my McLane.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> ...This greens mower is waaaaaaay different then my McLane.


Hang in there. There is a bit of a learning curve, but you can't beat the cut. :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ware said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > ...This greens mower is waaaaaaay different then my McLane.
> ...


Yes sir!!! Going to clean it up good and add a little TLF Love!! Then it will be game on!! 🔥👊🔥


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Does anyone else have this problem right after they mow??


I don't have any pets, but don't think that solves the problem of crap in your yard. This opossum takes a dump on my Bermuda nightly. He just loiters back there because he knows there's no dog, I guess.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I love greens mowers. Congrats


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Don't have a dog ATM, but my wife wants to get our son a German Shepard soon


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Don't have a dog ATM, but my wife wants to get our son a German Shepard soon


It will be the best decision you ever made!!!!! As long as you don't mind a little shedding


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have a dog ATM, but my wife wants to get our son a German Shepard soon
> ...


I already have a Roomba running around full time picking up cat hair and kitty litter


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Buy a 5lb teacup poodle, they don't shed and the poop is super small. Best cat like animal I've ever had.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Buy a 5lb teacup poodle, they don't shed and the poop is super small. Best cat like animal I've ever had.


Might as well just get a cat then


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a 5lb teacup poodle, they don't shed and the poop is super small. Best cat like animal I've ever had.
> ...


No litter box though. :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't think anyone can remain feeling like a man when they walk a teacup poodle.....


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> I don't think anyone can remain feeling like a man when they walk a teacup poodle.....


Yeah it doesn't do walks, after a block it's tired. Lol


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Haha


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

We are now the proud owners of a 2 lb. Chihuahua puppy. She is actually up 4 oz. She weighed 1 lb, 12 oz. when we got her. When she poops in the yard, the sprinklers take care of it.


----------

